# Adopting for a second time



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

We had our initial visit today with a SW as we begin to enquire about adopting for a second time.

Have any of you got experience of having a sibling group and then adopting a non-related child? Our girls are full sisters and we adopted them when they were 18 months and 6 months. LO number three would not be related to them.

Just want to get some insight on how non-related adopted siblings have bonded etc - or any experiences of adopting for the second time.

Thanks,

E3021


----------

